# some of my Artwork



## dewp (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## superdude (Jan 3, 2009)

that... that is good... wait even better then good it's great.. those are some unique designs


----------



## dewp (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 3, 2009)

I really like the last one!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 3, 2009)

Very nice blending, you're really doing it perfectly, I especially like the first one!


----------



## dewp (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

woah epic


----------



## Ducky (Jan 3, 2009)

I thought my work was good.. Wow.. Your way over awsome.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 3, 2009)

oh shit nice...there are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i see toni there


----------



## ryukyus (Jan 3, 2009)

The first one looks real, they all look awesome, what kind of software did you use


----------



## dewp (Jan 3, 2009)

what's toni darkrey?..

as for software just photoshop cs3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for comments


----------

